# Any one in hear around 16 and sponsered?



## legacyMan22 (Mar 14, 2004)

i am not sponsered yet but i am sponsered through a co-op program through a dealer and i shoot for that dealer through her store 
also if you want to see wut diffrent companys say send in resumes the best time to go it is right after the ATA show 

hope this helps
mikee


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

Hey legacyman22. I thought you were supposed to be one of the big gun staff shooters for that Demon bowstring company. Is that still in the works, or did it fall through?


----------



## Tyler88 (Mar 9, 2003)

I shoot for my local archery shop. I got to be good friends with the owner, and started winning tournaments. I also made sure that I was personable and easy to talk to. 

Your not just there to win, but your also there to promote products


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm sposored by Team Bowtech, STS, coffey marketing and im working on getting some more. It's not easy I tell ya...:secret:


----------



## legacyMan22 (Mar 14, 2004)

Oh thats right im sry about that man 
Yes he is right i am one of thoughs BIG GUN that shoot for Demon Strings 
Sorry
my bad

later
mike


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

I am, it takes alot of work!:wink: 

My 2006 Sponsors

Mathews Archery Factory Staff Shooter
Eastmans’ Bowhunting Journal Writer & Field Tester
Vapor Trail Strings Staff Shooter
Trophy Taker Staff Shooter
Simmons Broadheads Staff Shooter
Vortex Optics ProStaff
VaneTec Staff Shooter
STS Archery Staff Shooter
WindStalker Cable Guard Staff Shooter
AEP Stabilizers Staff Shooter
Badlands Pack Staff Shooter
MDS Custom Bow Slings ProStaff
Bowmanhunter Arrow Wraps Staff
Dels Archery Den Staff Shooter


----------



## bowtech au (Feb 5, 2006)

*well*

i recently asked bowtech for sponsorship, so you never know. just mite get it


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

*Sponsors*

I shoot for our local shop, Sportsmans Unlimited and Tru-Ball. Tru-Ball is fairly easy to get with BUT you have to have an archery company as a sponsor already or a dealer sponsor. I'm still working on copper john.


----------



## schwinger (Dec 19, 2005)

hey 3dbigbullx how about fillen us in on some of that hard work like examples


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

It just takes commitment, whether its volunteering to teach young kids to shoot on the weekends or working at your local proshop, or volunteering with RMEF & N.W.T.F. on the weekends with cleanups. Or maybe its writing about a certain product that you believe in, and showing it to people you know, and getting them interested. Maybe its showing that you can compete in 25+ shoots a year, hunt 6 big game animals, write for two magazines, play high school baseball and maintain a 3.89GPA.
Companies want to see commitment and there are alot of ways of showing that.
Also they want to know that you are really into the archery industry and helpin it grow, and that youll be around, that your not just into it for the compensations.
The most important is being an honest, good person. You have to be responsible and very trustworthy for being considered for represetation. So just be a good person, show commitment, and give back to the sport. :wink:


----------



## schwinger (Dec 19, 2005)

thanks 3dbigbullx


----------



## hca1290 (Jul 17, 2005)

I am.........
HCA
TV Show Southern Woods n Water
Newspaper Georgias Outdoor Adventures
Bow Only Outdoors
Innerloc Broadheads


----------



## arnie-da-archer (Oct 29, 2005)

i am sponcered by my local pro shop but trying to get any others is like getting blood out of a stone over here


----------



## T.B. (Jul 15, 2004)

3DBIGBULLX said it best. I takes commitment ment. Also, you have to prove you are worthy of being sponsored. What makes you so special that you deserve to be sponsored? If you can answers those questions thoroughly then you will get it. People that want to be sponsored are a dime a dozen and anyone will take it, so you have to prove you are better then the rest.


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

T.B. said:


> 3DBIGBULLX said it best. I takes commitment ment. Also, you have to prove you are worthy of being sponsored. What makes you so special that you deserve to be sponsored? If you can answers those questions thoroughly then you will get it. People that want to be sponsored are a dime a dozen and anyone will take it, so you have to prove you are better then the rest.


I agree 100%... It is not just your shooting they look at...


----------



## X Killer (Mar 7, 2005)

If i was plianing on trying to get a sponsorship, who would i conntact.


----------



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

I honestly think people are TOO HUNG UP on getting sponsored. Most kids just want free stuff and then the companies never hear from them again. Just go to the tournaments and ride it out. Wait for them to ask you. It's not all about free stuff. 

If you want to get sponsored, just follow these little "rules".

Let your scores speak for you. Don't brag yourself, let others look at your scores. You don't need to tell them. Keep quiet. 

Don't be cocky..... 

Be friendly. Show companies that you can socialize and promote products.

Don't act like a "know it all". Remember, just keep it to yourself. 

And most important, get to all the tournaments.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Good call on that as well Cory, IT IS NOT ABOUT THE FREE STUFF! I honestly would be fine with being a Staff Member and paying for all my gear, and Id be fine not shooting for anyone, its just another way I can help the sport grow and prosper. 
I didnt ask to be sponsored, but its a good idea to throw your name out at companies, and say "Heres who I am, and What I am about" Thats it, dont give them the whole ten pages of how you are the top shooter around, just be polite and short as they are doing you the favor:wink:


----------



## legacyMan22 (Mar 14, 2004)

I am a shooter now for hoyt
also i shoot on the Arrow Wraps Unlimited pro staff

mike


----------



## girlarchery (Jan 27, 2006)

But isn't it true that when you get sponsored 
you cant get a scholorship?


----------



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

Honestly, with how few archery scholerships there are and what they do for you, your better off getting on staff, making some money in tournaments (and actually ACCEPTING IT) rather than the scholerships. It will get you further. I have taken money in this and am very glad I have. The scholerships don't really mean much....That $$ I win in tournaments will pay for more of it lol.


----------



## girlarchery (Jan 27, 2006)

Ok?


----------



## hoyt08 (Apr 1, 2006)

does anyone know if there is any tournaments in Wiscosin?


----------



## bowtechwv (Jan 14, 2006)

*yeah*

im 15 and i just got my contract and bow with bowtech it is one sweet lookin alleigance in hardwoods grey and it looks awesome . And its very sweet so if looking for a color would say hardwoods grey


----------

